# The most boring type of photo to look at, for me, is...



## Jon_Are (Jul 6, 2008)

...fireworks.

Not sure why, they just do nothing for me.

What's yours?

Jon


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars.


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

Everything I have taken


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 6, 2008)

People's party snaps on MySpace


----------



## frXnz kafka (Jul 6, 2008)

Pets.


----------



## garboui (Jul 6, 2008)

usually portraits. this doesnt mean that i dont find all people shots uninteresting.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 6, 2008)

pets, cars, and your own children.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 6, 2008)

I think pictures that parents take of their own children are the ones that I find the least exciting.

The moment they take  a pic of someone else's... something changes, don't ask me why... lol


----------



## someguy5 (Jul 6, 2008)

99% of all myspace/facebook pics.

Macro flower shots.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowers.

Oh look, it's a flower.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 6, 2008)

fireworks, cars and flowers.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars and flowers.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 6, 2008)

Macro flower shots for sure.


----------



## JIP (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with flowers and will have to add, people's attempts at nature shots that come off looking like vacation snaps out a car window.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 6, 2008)

Travel photography with more than 30% of the photo taken up by one person. 

In other words vacation snapshots.

If you spend more than a couple of hours getting somewhere and can still only think of yourself and/or your companions, what's the point of going anywhere?


----------



## Connahhh (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars takes it. Followed by product shots of incredibly boring things, IE bowls or cups or something of the sort.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowers


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 6, 2008)

Fireworks if people don't include an environment and only shoot the fireworks themselves (9 out of 10 people). Cars (unless it's a Subaru Impreza WRX STi...yum). Studio portraits. I HATE studio portraits. Sunsets.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Jul 6, 2008)

someguy5 said:


> 99% of all myspace/facebook pics.
> 
> Macro flower shots.


 
agreed


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowers, My (fill in relatives relationship ... usually offspring), most every national/international site seeing tourist trap.  Your room (unless, of course you are a scantily clad female between the ages of 21 and ... Mmmm...lets go to 55, it can happen!).  Never been to MySpace, I'm feeling lucky now.


----------



## castrol (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. A lot of people hate a lot of different types of photos. 

What do you LIKE? Should add that under your dislikes.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2008)

castrol said:


> What do you LIKE? Should add that under your dislikes.


 Suggest to start a new thread.....I think we're on a roll here.  :lmao:


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 6, 2008)

I really dislike pregnancy pictures. Gag. They are rarely original.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars - though some can look cool


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

Let me see ...

I'm working on a photo of my kid driving a car .... pregnant wife in the passenger seat ... flowers stuck in the hubcaps ... as fireworks fly over ...


----------



## Jon_Are (Jul 6, 2008)

To my original mention of fireworks, allow me to include the oft-mentioned flower macro (though non-macro flowershots can be pretty interesting).

And also family shots peppered with forced smiles. :mrgreen:

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are (Jul 6, 2008)

> I'm working on a photo of my kid driving a car .... pregnant wife in the passenger seat ... flowers stuck in the hubcaps ... as fireworks fly over ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Make sure the kid's smile is fake.

Jon


----------



## Emerana (Jul 6, 2008)

make sure they have a messy face too....chocolate would be best, so it reminds the viewer (me) of poo


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm laughing out loud here ...

and actually thinking this might be a fun Photo Assignment (I must be SICK)


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars they are so boring..lol


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 6, 2008)

As crazy as this might sound.... Sunsets!  I've seen a million of em!


----------



## seamus14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wedding photos and cars


----------



## someguy5 (Jul 6, 2008)

icassell said:


> Let me see ...
> 
> I'm working on a photo of my kid driving a car .... pregnant wife in the passenger seat ... flowers stuck in the hubcaps ... as fireworks fly over ...


 
add yourself taking a self portrait in a mirror thats leaned up against the car


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 6, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> I really dislike pregnancy pictures. Gag. They are rarely original.



+1. I wouldn't say I gag, but I certainly don't 'get' them.


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

well ... pregnant woman could be the bride ... and of course the fireworks are at sunset ...


----------



## mrodgers (Jul 6, 2008)

I will say "street photography".  As I understand most people consider street photography aways people.  They are the most uninteresting photos, random people walking down the street.

You all know my thoughts on bothering people with photographing them randomly as well.  I think it is rude and inconsiderate, unless of course, the person is asked.  But then you are usually not getting the shot you are after.

Street photography in the sense of city architecture and stuff, love that stuff.  It's just in particular the candid photos of random people walking down the street.  Boring and rude.


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 6, 2008)

icassell said:


> Let me see ...
> 
> I'm working on a photo of my kid driving a car .... pregnant wife in the passenger seat ... flowers stuck in the hubcaps ... as fireworks fly over ...



hahaha!
Don't forget to have your cat laying on the hood of the car!


----------



## MikkiStreak (Jul 6, 2008)

Sports photography.  Absolutely does nothing for me.  It's probably the last remnants of 'teenage rebellion' in me-- refusing to do what everyone wanted me to do...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowers, but everybody is saying that so I'll try to think of something else...

2nd would be anything HDR.  You know the ones I'm talking about...  The fake comic book looking ones.


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> 2nd would be anything HDR.  You know the ones I'm talking about...  The fake comic book looking ones.



+1

HDR is one thing but when it looks like a digital painting that is just too far


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 6, 2008)

those repeated self portrait thingies... even if the photos are technically good, there isn't anyone who I want to see that many pictures of.... save for Maxim cover models.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 6, 2008)

icassell said:


> Let me see ...
> 
> I'm working on a photo of my kid driving a car .... pregnant wife in the passenger seat ... flowers stuck in the hubcaps ... as fireworks fly over ...



Can't wait to see the finished shot 

Especially if all the additions people have mentioned are added in :lmao:


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 6, 2008)

For me it's gotta be cars.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it the actual photograph that you dislike/find boring - or is it the subject matter?
The two things are not the same, you know.
Quite often people put down a picture purely and simply because they do not like what it is a picture of. This is because when looking at a picture we tend to just see the subject and not actually look at the photo.
Of course, the reverse is true. A lot of people take pictures and think they are good pictures for no other reason than they like what it is a picture of.
To quote Susan Sontag: 'A beautiful picture is a picture of something beautiful'.
Proud parents photograph their children and believe their pictures to be good because they are of their children.
Others look at these pictures and find them un-interesting because they are of the children of strangers.
And so on.
Therefore when looking at a picture and deciding whether you like it or not, you must first be aware of your own attitudes towards the subject matter because it is entirely possible for someone to take a good picture of something that you don't care for and you miss the fact through personal bias.
The same goes when taking pictures.
Only when you know in your own mind the real reasons why you are taking the picture and then making allowances will you begin to take decent pictures. That is to say, don't just take the picture because you like what it is you are photographing - work out what it is that you like (or dislike) about your subject and then try to show others what you see through your photograph.


Personally I don't dislike any photograph or subject, even though I have seen so many a lot all look the same. I try to stay neutral and keep an open mind


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, some of the shots mentioned above are due to bad photography, and that's just an inexperienced shooter not utilizing his/her subject properly.  In the hands of a great photographer, I'd say the most boring styles to me are sunsets and mountainous landscape photos.  I've been spoiled by seeing too many of these sorts of photos in real life, since that's where I live (Ozark Hills).  So seeing photos of stuff that reminds me of something I can probably see in the next few days really doesn't do it.  But having never seen a desert, I find shots of them fascinating.

My favorites are candid people photos.  They have to be done well, but I just LOVE seeing people... living.  I'm very much a people person, though, so that's probably why (infinitely fascinated with other people's minds).


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, Hertz, I stick to my original answer: even if it is very well-done car photography, perfect lighting, POV, angle, focus, in other words: even if I can SEE that it is a GOOD PHOTO (as such), I am still bored with car photography. 

Which doesn't mean I were unable to appreciate which one's good and which one's bad. So yes, it is very much the subject matter that makes me open up threads here (which is where I see most of the photos I see these days), see it is cars, and close the thread again. 

Though I have been surprised by one or two car photos that even grabbed *me*, and I left a comment saying as much! I guess the posters never knew the _height_ of my praise in that case  :greenpbl: !


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate crappy shots of cars, crappy shots of pets, crappy shots of nature, crappy fisheye skateboarding shots, crappy sunset shots, crappy "xeroxed" on-board flash shots where the photog doesn't know what they're doing. 


especially the last one. There's nothing wrong with using on camera flash when the photog knows how to use it, but there's everything wrong with it when it's _really_ obvious.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Though I have been surprised by one or two car photos that even grabbed *me*, and I left a comment saying as much! I guess the posters never knew the _height_ of my praise in that case  :greenpbl: !



The ones that bore me so much are the recent model assembly line cars; there hasn't been a normal production car with any soul for decades now, and slapping some kit junk or paint on it doesn't make it custom, either.  Now, a properly restored (or well cared for all original) '68 Charger or similar is a whole different story.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Well, Hertz, I stick to my original answer: even if it is very well-done car photography, perfect lighting, POV, angle, focus, in other words: even if I can SEE that it is a GOOD PHOTO (as such), I am still bored with car photography.
> 
> Which doesn't mean I were unable to appreciate which one's good and which one's bad. So yes, it is very much the subject matter that makes me open up threads here (which is where I see most of the photos I see these days), see it is cars, and close the thread again.
> 
> Though I have been surprised by one or two car photos that even grabbed *me*, and I left a comment saying as much! I guess the posters never knew the _height_ of my praise in that case  :greenpbl: !



At the risk of sounding sexist, I think cars in general are something the male brain is more apt to appreciate.  

To me, cars CAN be beautiful.  There are few things more beautiful than a 1957 Corvette, but only certain cars IMO can double as a piece of art AND a mode of transport.  Only these select few make good photos for me.  And to be totally off-topic, I find classic cars (55-65 usually) to be more artistic-looking IMO.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 7, 2008)

portraits or HDR's that are not by Woodsac


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2008)

<thread being derailed a little> With regards to subject matter and general tastes, I must say one of the ugliest things we have to look at (I do just now, as I am typing this, and I sometimes do in town, too, in reality) is men in shorts, wearing sandals and socks!!! ale: In other words, yes, lostprophet's most recent avatar is pure horror to me :greenpbl: </thread being derailed a little>


----------



## abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> ... is men in shorts, wearing sandals and socks!!! ...



Ahhh, er, ...  That's how we identify German tourists in Death Valley. - Sorry.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2008)

Many flower pics, your dog or horse, your children, anyone's wedding where I wasn't a participant, yours or anyone else's senior portrait, and in most instances your semi-naked self-portrait.


----------



## ernie (Jul 7, 2008)

cars, "portraits" of the girlfriend/wife/kids/pets. and vacation snaps with nothing in it but the people on vacation, in always the same smiling or thumbs-up pose and with some stupid monument rock or fountain in the background.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> <thread being derailed a little> With regards to subject matter and general tastes, I must say one of the ugliest things we have to look at (I do just now, as I am typing this, and I sometimes do in town, too, in reality) is men in shorts, wearing sandals and socks!!! ale: In other words, yes, lostprophet's most recent avatar is pure horror to me :greenpbl: </thread being derailed a little>


 
I hear this is a German thing...at least they're the ones that invented it.
:greenpbl:

I don't like crappy car photography, pointless series of snapshots, pictures of your kids, flowers, insects, macro, boring landscape photos, animal pictures, did I mention pictures of your kids, and pointless out of focus photos people pass off as art.

Sometimes I think I'm a 60 year old grumpy old man and not a 26 year old photographer.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess any type of photography can be uninteresting or ugly if done poorly.  Any type of photo done well can be attractive...even *gasp* photos of people's kids.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 7, 2008)

Aside from "crap" photos (as i think we all cringe to look at, regardless of subject matter) Photo's that even at their best technically still bore me are:
car's.  racing cars.  your car in your driveway.  a 67 something or other.  all boring to me.  i don't care how well you panned, or how amazing your angle was.  still a car to me.

most landscapes.  wow, a mountain.  wow, a river.  doesn't really interest me.  I DO like to see some nature shots, like abstract flowers done in amazing light and completely unique composition etc.  

Bugs.  i don't really care if you got up to within 2 inches of them and have perfect clarity.  They still gross me out and I don't want to look up their nostril.

Sunsets- in general, they all look the same.

Studio work, in general.  Especially of children.  Just not my bag and don't care for it.

What I love-
child photography- doesn't matter ot me that its someone else's kid.  I can appreciate it because I love the subject and I *know* the subject.  I know its difficulties and the lengths taken to tie every aspect of photography into one hard to get picture.  Having a subject that is completely unpredictable, overall undirectable, and on the move constantly is unlike nearly any other subject.  

Abstracts- has to really catch my eye, but love em.

Candid people photography. Done well, of course.


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Is it the actual photograph that you dislike/find boring - or is it the subject matter?
> The two things are not the same, you know.
> Quite often people put down a picture purely and simply because they do not like what it is a picture of. This is because when looking at a picture we tend to just see the subject and not actually look at the photo.
> Of course, the reverse is true. A lot of people take pictures and think they are good pictures for no other reason than they like what it is a picture of.
> ...



There is a certain balence to be achieved here, one I am falling short on, likely explaining my lack of interest in my own photos. Trying to shoot for others is also destine to failure. Something I am steadily learning given the few of mine that have gone over well.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

Another one that is boring to me is those generic pretty girl in a dress "model shots" and fashion shots.  OMG, if I see one more girl sprayed with a hose trying to look sexy I might just quite using the internet all together


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Another one that is boring to me is those generic pretty girl in a dress "model shots" and fashion shots.  OMG, if I see one more girl sprayed with a hose trying to look sexy I might just quite using the internet all together



... you may as well unplug your modem...they aint goin nowhere.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 7, 2008)

My colonoscopy Polaroids.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jul 7, 2008)

> My colonoscopy Polaroids


 
Actually, Jon, I've seen your colonoscopy Polaroids and they were quite good.

Except that one shot that was overexposed and they blew out your a$$.

Jon


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 7, 2008)

water drops


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Any type of photo done well can be attractive...even *gasp* photos of people's kids.



Now that's just heresy - surely you don't expect is to take that seriously?


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeesh, guys, give me a break!  How am I going to get this all in one image?  I was doing fine until we got to the colonoscopy shots ...  I guess the guy sitting in the car could be looking in the mirror at the colonoscopy polaroids.


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> Jeesh, guys, give me a break!  How am I going to get this all in one image?  I was doing fine until we got to the colonoscopy shots ...  I guess the guy sitting in the car could be looking in the mirror at the colonoscopy polaroids.



You might need a station wagon....


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

no no really, I myself have taken some pretty good photos of my children


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

Battou said:


> You might need a station wagon....




Will definitely need my 10-20mm


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

*OK, before I shoot this ... have I included pretty much everything?*

I'm wondering if that sprayed pregnant girl standing under the washington monument while leaning against a '57 chevy is going to object to the bug in the flower?

Let's see ... her groom and her messy kids (from the previous marriage) are standing next to her as her cat relaxes on the hood of the car ...  This whole scene (including myself) is taken in a mirror ... at sunset ... with the fireworks going off overhead ... water drops next to the bug on the flower ...

How am I doing so far?

Oh ... since this is being shot with my 10-20 ...

someone is running by on the street (in full marathon regalia) staring at a colonoscopy polaroid in his hand

Car
Waterdrop
One&#8217;s own children
Pregnant woman
Fireworks
Party Snaps on MySpace
Pets
Portraits
Flower macro
Vacation snapshots
Boring product shots (bowls, etc.)
Studio portraits
Sunsets
Sightseeing tourist traps
Your room
Family shot with forced smile (and messy face)
Wedding photo
Self portrait in mirror
Street photography
Sports
HDR
Bugs
Landscapes
Girl sprayed with hose
Colonoscopy polaroids


----------



## bhop (Jul 7, 2008)

studio style baby portraits... can't stand 'em.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> water drops


 
Anyone else's but mine, you meant to say, aren't I right here, Jeff?? 
(And be careful about your answer   )


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ Oooo, do I sense a banning is imminent??


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 7, 2008)

had to add another...
photos that are clearly all photoshopped and not realistic at all. For example, I saw one in a mag recently of fish with butterfly wings flying over a farmers field. 
hate it.


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

.... sticks a dorsal-fin on the cat ...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> For example, I saw one in a mag recently of fish with butterfly wings flying over a farmers field.



Well in Canada no - they're not exactly native there are they...


----------



## Speedy (Jul 7, 2008)

Photos of kids, especially babies. Ye gods I hate Baby Pictures because they all look the same. I've seen some really well done baby pictures, and I still didn't like them because I don't like the subject.

Baby pictures have their place, but their place is not one where I have to look at them.


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

... puts a photoshopped baby in the cat's mouth ...


----------



## Speedy (Jul 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> ... puts a photoshopped baby in the cat's mouth ...


Please tell me it's holding on to the baby by the babies neck


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> *OK, before I shoot this ... have I included pretty much everything?*
> 
> Car
> Waterdrop
> ...



Hummm...what is left to take photos of?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 7, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Hummm...what is left to take photos of?


 The female derriere ?


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> The female derriere ?



great I just love taking arse pics


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jul 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Well, Hertz, I stick to my original answer: even if it is very well-done car photography, perfect lighting, POV, angle, focus, in other words: even if I can SEE that it is a GOOD PHOTO (as such), I am still bored with car photography.
> 
> Which doesn't mean I were unable to appreciate which one's good and which one's bad. So yes, it is very much the subject matter that makes me open up threads here (which is where I see most of the photos I see these days), see it is cars, and close the thread again.


 
Yes this, precisely.

And sports, unless there's some serious emotion coming though.  Sports for sports sake, meh.


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I suppose I could photoshop a derriere onto the cat ...

This is starting to get tough to correograph ...

The groom can be juggling boring products (bowls, etc.) ... does that count as sports?


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised at how many people dislike looking at pictures of cars.  You're all boring.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised by the number of people who said "cars"; it seems like everyone on the forum posts shots of cars...

But, I would have to concur, "cars" are the most boring subject matter IMO. I have only seen a couple shots of cars that really interest me - Thorhammer had some real good shots and someone else who I can't remember had a shot of someone driving a Nissan (I think) on the highway.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 7, 2008)

KabeXTi said:


> I'm surprised at how many people dislike looking at pictures of cars.  You're all boring.





Little defensive?


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

Speedy said:


> Photos of kids, especially babies. Ye gods I hate Baby Pictures because they all look the same. I've seen some really well done baby pictures, and I still didn't like them because I don't like the subject.
> 
> Baby pictures have their place, but their place is not one where I have to look at them.



eek! a baby hater!


----------



## Miaow (Jul 7, 2008)

Emerana said:


> eek! a baby hater!



They obviously don't have any I'd say - that may change when/_if_ does


----------



## Puscas (Jul 7, 2008)

self portraits, tilted and turned into an avatar. Boooooooooooring...

btw, I don't skip any thread purely based on seeing words like 'cars' 'baby' or 'flowers'.  But I must say that most sunset pics are pretty boring.





pascal


----------



## Emerana (Jul 7, 2008)

Miaow said:


> They obviously don't have any I'd say - that may change when/_if_ does



agreed!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 7, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> For example, I saw one in a mag recently of fish with butterfly wings flying over a farmers field.
> hate it.



HAHA, thats great.

Mine are-
-Overdone HDRs
-Most self portraits (you're not that hot, stop taking pictures of yourself and find a model already)

-Heavily overprocessed shots that cause most people to react with "I LOVE the tones and color in this one!" and completely forget that theres more to photography than fancy post.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 7, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Little defensive?



Not really.  I just personally love cars of all types (well, most types) and I know that cars are an interest for many people so it's just a little surprising to me that so many people dislike looking at pictures of them. 


/obvious statement


----------



## Joves (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate the pretty car pics. I like to shoot the dead abandonded ones though that I find out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cars.  (but love any motorcycle shots...go figure)
Flowers.
And any picture that is intentionally tilted. Drives me nuts have to turn my head just to look at a picture.


----------



## mrodgers (Jul 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> Jeesh, guys, give me a break!  How am I going to get this all in one image?  I was doing fine until we got to the colonoscopy shots ...  I guess the guy sitting in the car could be looking in the mirror at the colonoscopy polaroids.


Ok, so I smiled and laughed in my head when I read the colonoscopy polaroid comment.  Now you just made me spray my monitor with ice tea with this


----------



## chantal7 (Jul 8, 2008)

Cars DEFINITELY! Omg! I hate those ones. Also photos of people - if you don't know them; they do nothing for me if I don't know them.



Emerana said:


> Another one that is boring to me is those generic pretty girl in a dress "model shots" and fashion shots. OMG, if I see one more girl sprayed with a hose trying to look sexy I might just quite using the internet all together



Lmao!


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 8, 2008)

kundalini said:


> The female derriere ?



That just reminded me of another one I hate to see...
Somebody's "sexy" girlfriend in a cut off shirt so short you can see the bottom of her boobs hanging out whilst she has her fingernail between her pouty lips whilst batting her big doe eyes at me.

~insert puke emoticon here~


----------



## Iskalla (Jul 8, 2008)

Would somebody tell me what HDR stands for? :blushing:
Anyway, type of pictures I don't like to see:

1) Self-portraits with only a part of your face showing... (I love people pictures, but I don't like it when I can't see their entire face, it makes me sick xD)
2) Self-portraits from weird angles so your boobs can be seen, lol.
3) The typical "pic for e-bay", where the subject (car, house, landscape, whatever it is) is shot from the front and in the center of the pic. I mean, that's the picture you would need if you wanted to sell the subject on e-bay.

And the only subjects I find a bit boring are sports (because sports in general are boring IMO) and food. I like to eat food, not see it in pictures. So *icassell*,you may put a finely decorated cake on top of the car. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rhys (Jul 8, 2008)

Most boring photos...

fireworks - it could be any firework taken at any time in any country - they're so not-special (even though I have taken some nice ones).

Porn photos - we've all seen naked bodies so why show us more and more when women always look like women, men always look like men etc. 

Photos of people's pets.

Boring bland photos taken by typical tourists.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 8, 2008)

People photography (all forms) and cars. I sit in traffic and look at cars all day. The last thing I want to see is a picture of one.

It's interesting to see what people's likes and dislikes are.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 8, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Most boring photos...
> 
> Porn photos - we've all seen naked bodies so why show us more and more when women always look like women.
> 
> Boring bland photos taken by typical tourists.


 
That's not true, you take that back.  Porn is the glue that holds the internet together.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 8, 2008)

Jon_Are said:


> Actually, Jon, I've seen your colonoscopy Polaroids and they were quite good.
> 
> Except that one shot that was overexposed and they blew out your a$$.
> 
> Jon


 
 That's great....


----------



## Iskalla (Jul 8, 2008)

m1a1fan said:


> That's not true, you take that back.  Porn is the glue that holds the internet together.



True xD

Now what's HDR??



Edit: Oh, now I know, I had forgotten about the existence of Google...


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jul 8, 2008)

m1a1fan said:


> That's not true, you take that back.  Porn is the glue that holds the internet together.



yeah, there's definitely that... :lmao:

gotta say that flower macros don't do it for me...


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

HDR = High Dynamic Range


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 8, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Porn photos - we've all seen naked bodies so why show us more and more when women always look like women, men always look like men etc.




YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!  Thankfully women are different enough that I (hopefully) will never get tired of seeing them in their true form.  And if I ever do... I think I'll just end my life there.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!  Thankfully women are different enough that I (hopefully) will never get tired of seeing them in their true form.  And if I ever do... I think I'll just end my life there.



It'll happen, trust me  






Only then can you truely apprieciate it.


----------



## Atropine (Jul 9, 2008)

After having seen this thread I realized that there is absolutely nothing more boring to look at than gun photography.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yes. You are right, Atropine. Guns are on the very same rung of the ladder as cars are (for me). How utterly boring those are ... ! Actually, I find both so boring that they haven't even reached the first rung of my ladder of estimation, they are still on the floor beneath it - with cars making the first step, but guns ... will forever stay down there.

(Sorry, Americans. This is a European speaking...)


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya, Gun photos are lame and I'm a gun owner. I just don't get it. I think it's an ego thing.

Though I'm not sure why people have such a big problem with Macro flower photography. IMO flowers are one of the most beautiful subjects nature has to offer. Don't take it for granted.  I guess that's the Biologist / Horticulture nut side of me talking.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 9, 2008)

More boring than pictures of guns??  THe conversation revolving around pictures of guns LMAO.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> (Sorry, Americans. This is a European speaking...)


 
It is so trendy to bash Americans   (sorry I got a american bash in PM last night also).  I am american (and a texan) and I have never even touched a gun and I dont plan to.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 9, 2008)

Emerana said:


> It is so trendy to bash Americans   (sorry I got a american bash in PM last night also).  I am american (and a texan) and I have never even touched a gun and I dont plan to.



And I am German, and I do touch guns 

Anyway, in Europe almost all crimes committed with guns are committed with illegal unregistered guns. This is not a political statement but just a fact.

Registered guns appear more often with accidents, or when teenagers had access to their parents' guns since they were not properly secured.


*As for gun photography*, it is usually boring since most people do it as technical shots only, where they only show the subject, without trying to create art (same with cars often). On the other hand, if I would post a really artsy gunshot, which carries emotion and whatever, then I would probably get serious beating on the forum


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh yes. You are right, Atropine. Guns are on the very same rung of the ladder as cars are (for me). How utterly boring those are ... ! Actually, I find both so boring that they haven't even reached the first rung of my ladder of estimation, they are still on the floor beneath it - with cars making the first step, but guns ... will forever stay down there.
> 
> (Sorry, Americans. This is a European speaking...)



LaFoto, I would have to agree with you. The gun photos do nothing for me.

No need to apologize - it's just your opinion. Besides, not every American is a gun lover. I own no guns and don't intend to own any. (Well, ok, I do have a bb gun from when I was a kid but it's still at my parent's house)

hmmm...I could get more into this, but will stop here. I sometimes wish we had a political forum here, just for the occasion when we want to vent about certain issues, but then I remember there was a reason I had to force myself to stop going to the Comcast political forums...


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 9, 2008)

icassell said:


> HDR = High Dynamic Range



Oh. I thought it stood for "Import into Photomatix, max the sliders and sit back". I did wonder why the letters didn't match.


----------



## icassell (Jul 9, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> Oh. I thought it stood for "Import into Photomatix, max the sliders and sit back". I did wonder why the letters didn't match.



*H*it the sli*D*ers and *R*elax


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 9, 2008)

icassell said:


> *H*it the sli*D*ers and *R*elax



Ah, I was right


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 9, 2008)

I think  studio type people portraits are boring or or any type of people photo werer they are staring at the camera ( unless its a family member). I like pictures of people  doing stuff in their natural habitat the best.

Oh and photos of peoples' shadows are boring. 

Stock photography can be boring at times too.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

scratch: - since when has saying "sorry" to someone been "bashing" that someone :scratch: ??? I don't get that one... *shrug* No need to discuss it, though, those who know me in person know that I hold NOTHING against Americans AT ALL).


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> scratch: - since when has saying "sorry" to someone been "bashing" that someone :scratch: ??? I don't get that one... *shrug* No need to discuss it, though, those who know me in person know that I hold NOTHING against Americans AT ALL).



I would say there was some bias since someone apparently sent a nasty PM. So I would not worry


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah,we Americans get a little stir crazy sometimes, mainly from watching too much controversial Dr Phil shows, getting fat, and driving our cars.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> scratch: - since when has saying "sorry" to someone been "bashing" that someone :scratch: ??? I don't get that one... *shrug* No need to discuss it, though, those who know me in person know that I hold NOTHING against Americans AT ALL).


 
I think the problem was that you appeared to overgeneralize all Americans as gun lovers. I hate the effing things personally*, but it is a fact that many in the US love their firearms, so there's some truth in the stereotype. There's some truth in most stereotypes, but it doesn't make them any less offensive to those for whom it does not hold true. I'm sure the same can be said for Europeans that do not conform to their applicable stereotypes. Unfriendly French. Brits with rotten teeth. That sort of thing. I hate being lumped in with the fat, gun-toting, ignorant, wasteful, bible-thumping image that is touted about in the media. Does that person exist? Sure they do. But it doesn't describe me or a lot of folks here. I certainly don't take your statement to mean you have a grudge against Americans, though and neither should anyone else.




*Shhh...don't tell or I'll be run out of Texas!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a liberal hippy from taxachusetts and I totally oppose all things gun related.  You'll find us in many parts of the US, especially areas like Maine, Vermont, some parts of Mass, and California, Seattle..  

You would never find me living in a place that morally opposed my beliefs such as Texas


----------



## icassell (Jul 9, 2008)

OK ... the composite photograph is getting much more difficult ...

I think we'll need a "The most boring type of photo to look at, for me, is ..." meetup to pull this one together ...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 9, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I'm a liberal hippy from taxachusetts and I totally oppose all things gun related.  You'll find us in many parts of the US, especially areas like Maine, Vermont, some parts of Mass, and California, Seattle..



If you're liberal wouldn't that mean your against gun rights being taken away?


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jul 9, 2008)

C677T said:


> If you're liberal wouldn't that mean your against gun rights being taken away?


 
No.  Typically it's the more politically conservative that are "pro-gun."


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats interesting usually I think of liberals being pro - everything.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

~Stella~, I do see your point. 

icassell, I see yours, too. Your ONE photo comprising ALL things that people hate to see in photos is getting increasingly more difficult! But you seem to be the one with the imagination. You'll pull it off. I have faith in you!  You could have one of the kids on the backseat play with a gun, and if it only be a water pistol...


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

~Stella~ said:


> No.  Typically it's the more politically conservative that are "pro-gun."



I think they were trying to make a point by asking that question and trying to 'flip' roles - that being that, yes, traditionally liberals are perceived at being pro-gun control, but _shouldn't_ they be for _less_ gun control, given the literal  sense of the term 'liberal'?

That's my take on his question anyway...


(LOL, wow, where is this thread going and what was the original topic??!!!)


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> scratch: - since when has saying "sorry" to someone been "bashing" that someone :scratch: ??? I don't get that one... *shrug* No need to discuss it, though, those who know me in person know that I hold NOTHING against Americans AT ALL).



- not sure if this was intended for me, but I wasn't implying you were bashing anyone, just saying there is no need to apologize for your opinion.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 9, 2008)

Babies​


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> (LOL, wow, where is this thread going and what was the original topic??!!!)



Hell, in a hand basket guided by politics


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 9, 2008)

Its funny, I've taken photos before that I thought were neat, and then later on I am like " those are kind of boring photos I took" lol


Some of the boring est photos I have  taken are moss on a rock


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jul 9, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I think they were trying to make a point by asking that question and trying to 'flip' roles - that being that, yes, traditionally liberals are perceived at being pro-gun control, but _shouldn't_ they be for _less_ gun control, given the literal sense of the term 'liberal'?
> 
> That's my take on his question anyway...


 
I just assumed it was posted by someone not familiar with US politics.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, believe me, while I hold nothing against flower pics, I really no longer like my own from back in 2003 or so, I find them ever so UTTERLY boring!!!

And Marcus, no worries, it was more Post 112... but no more about that.


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

C677T said:


> Its funny, I've taken photos before that I thought were neat, and then later on I am like " those are kind of boring photos I took" lol
> 
> 
> Some of the boring est photos I have  taken are moss on a rock



I know the feeling...See post #3 :blushing:

My epic winner is a white "No tresspassing" sign in the snow...I think


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2008)

*PUPPIES AND KITTENS*












​Pending train wrecks​


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> Everything I have taken



ah, don't be so hard on yourself - I have seen some interesting shots from you - one of my favorites is the recent shot of the multi-colored bokeh (I just replied there actually http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129880)

I think you have a strike against you because from what I've heard from you and seen in your photographs, it doesn't look like there is a whole lot to photograph in your small town. My suggestion would be to get out into those hills (small mountains?) I've seen and do some exploring. It might spark a flash of inspiration...I know how you can get sick of walking around the same areas you've already photographed tons of times.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 9, 2008)

Miaow said:


> They obviously don't have any I'd say - that may change when/_if_ does



You are correct in that. I do not have any. I'm young and at this point in my life babies and kids are more of a curse than a blessing. My g/f has a 1 year old nephew and I've had my plans ruined on far too many occasions because of him.

When I'm ready for kids, then I'm sure it won't be an issue because I'll actually have some attachment to them, but right now, all I see when I look at a baby is a fat little bald man that cries, spits, and poops.


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> ah, don't be so hard on yourself - I have seen some interesting shots from you - one of my favorites is the recent shot of the multi-colored bokeh (I just replied there actually http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129880)
> 
> I think you have a strike against you because from what I've heard from you and seen in your photographs, it doesn't look like there is a whole lot to photograph in your small town. My suggestion would be to get out into those hills (small mountains?) I've seen and do some exploring. It might spark a flash of inspiration...I know how you can get sick of walking around the same areas you've already photographed tons of times.



It's all a matter of time...time I have little of :lmao: But any who....


----------



## Foques (Jul 9, 2008)

There is not a thing like that to me.. Every style of a shot has something in it that can make me interested / bored of it..


----------



## Emerana (Jul 9, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> You would never find me living in a place that morally opposed my beliefs such as Texas


 
A place isnt morally opposed to beliefs...

but watch out, I am from hippytown USA (REALLY!) and my husband went to a liberal arts college in Mass and we are both happily co-existing in (que evil music) Texas.  I swore I would never move to Texas too.  But it isnt everything I imagined at all.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> it was more Post 112... but no more about that.


 
I didnt ask for an appoligy...but if I said "god I hate fat people and sausage...no offense Germans", you would be a wee bit annoyed or at least need to clear things up a little, esp if some old timer here to objection to your nationality the night before and bashed you about it.

It is just so fasionable to be anti-american.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emerana said:


> A place isnt morally opposed to beliefs...


 
I think that was sarcasm.


----------



## Emerana (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, missed that   I actually had friends refuse to speak to me because I moved to Texas AND married a doctor.  Really I grew up in a very very hippy place....I guess I am a sell out


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2008)

*RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS*










​Watching the tracks merge........​


----------



## icassell (Jul 9, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been looking for a unicorn to shoot, but they're scarce here in Arizona.  I actually like shooting rainbows.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

Emerana said:


> I didnt ask for an appoligy...but if I said "god I hate fat people and sausage...no offense Germans", you would be a wee bit annoyed or at least need to clear things up a little, esp if some old timer here to objection to your nationality the night before and bashed you about it.
> 
> It is just so fasionable to be anti-american.



But she wasn't bashing Americans or being Anti-American!!!!!

She just simply said she doesn't like photos of guns, then apologized because (I assume) there are a lot of people from the US here who post their gun photos, so she is simply saying she didn't intend to offend them! Yes, it is true that a lot of Americans love their guns, but I don't know why you would bring up the point of being 'anti-American' about this.

And besides, on a side note, I don't think people are Anti-American for the most part, but they are anti-our government, and I really don't think it has anything to do with being 'fashionable'.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 9, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so true. Pics of Unicorns are great, but pics of unicorns ánd rainbows are done too many times. Leave those rainbows alone!











> It is just so fasionable to be anti-american.


well, I've come to love the States in the two years I've now been here. So.. I'm probably not hip. 


pascal


----------



## Jon_Are (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, all this 'cause fireworks bore me.    :!::stun::!:


Jon


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 9, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I think they were trying to make a point by asking that question and trying to 'flip' roles - that being that, yes, traditionally liberals are perceived at being pro-gun control, but _shouldn't_ they be for _less_ gun control, given the literal  sense of the term 'liberal'



Usually I try to keep topics on track, but here I want to throw in what I think may clarify for some.  Democrats are not true liberals just as Republicans are not true conservatives.  You'll find a LOT of these sorts of issues where it seems one side should be for it when they're against it.  Gun control is the tip of the iceberg.  There's other things like environmental policy (Democrats favor MORE restrictions on people), and foreign policy (once again, Democrats are more apt to restrict the US to working through the United Nations).

And when it comes to economic policy the tables are totally turned, as the Republicans favor the Chicago School, Milton Friedman-esque liberal economic policy (more laissez faire), where Democrats are strongly more apt to favor a Keynesian style of conservative policy (where the government has more control over the economy).  The only true liberals are of the Libertarian party, which have a very small representation in Washington.

As far as guns, where I am (Arkansas) guns are a way of life.  People collect them like other people collect baseball cards.  I don't understand it, though.

And those gun photos get a lot more interesting, when some semi-nude blonde with too much makeup and fake breasts is holding said gun.  I dislike the fact I like bimbo-looking girls as I'd like to think I have more taste than that, but unfortunately I do not.  So I keep looking at them


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *PUPPIES AND KITTENS*
> 
> ​Pending train wrecks​



What about puppies and kittens in front of train wrecks?


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

... reminds me of that line from Ghostbusters ... "Dogs and Cats sleeping together ... real wrath of God stuff ..."


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2008)

C677T said:


> What about puppies and kittens in front of train wrecks?


That was an attempt to get the thread back in line of being a light humorous read, rather than the culture misinterpretation / rebuff, gun toting love affair and political quagmire it seemed to be heading towards.

... and some still refuse to lighten up. So now I have to include:




*BUNNY RABBITS AND BABY CHICKENS*​









I don't want to have to go down the penguin / otter route..... but if forced.......


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I don't want to have to go down the penguin / otter route..... but if forced.......


Y-y-you wouldn't!!!!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *BUNNY RABBITS AND BABY CHICKENS*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What about  baby puppies,  baby kittens,   baby bunny rabbits,baby  baby chickens, baby unicorns, and baby penguins, holding hands and dancing in front of a train wreck on top of a rainbow?:hugs: It would be beautiful and heart warming


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Y-y-you wouldn't!!!!!


Pssssst, Anty.  It was just an idle threat.  Never, never, never any otters........




........I mean  penguins, yeah, that's right, penguins are the good ones.



C677T said:


> What about baby puppies, baby kittens, baby bunny rabbits,baby baby chickens, baby unicorns, and baby penguins, holding hands and dancing in front of a train wreck on top of a rainbow?:hugs: It would be beautiful and heart warming


 Oh no, that would be way over the top.  Wouldn't want to come off seemingly as a sadist...... or is that a masochist........ no, I was right the first time..... a sadist.  Plus, I would just uke:.





Tough day in the office today.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Plus, I would just uke:.



From all the cuteness of all the baby animals?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> scratch: - since when has saying "sorry" to someone been "bashing" that someone :scratch: ??? I don't get that one... *shrug* No need to discuss it, though, those who know me in person know that I hold NOTHING against Americans AT ALL).



I do!  Americans are sissies and not enough of them own guns!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I'm a liberal hippy from taxachusetts and I totally oppose all things gun related.  You'll find us in many parts of the US, especially areas like Maine, Vermont, some parts of Mass, and California, Seattle..
> 
> You would never find me living in a place that morally opposed my beliefs such as Texas



Then you don't pay any federal income tax?  All that goes to paying the interest on gov. loans to buy guns - usually to kill brown people.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

Whew! Finally made it to page 4... 

I guess I'm just different. I don't find any specific kind of photography boring. Looking at too many shots of the same thing for too long becomes boring after a bit though. Looking at photography from talentless photographers becomes boring a little quicker than from someone who's talented.

I like some better than others (like ancient photographs from the early 1900's and late 1800's) but none of it is boring to me.


----------



## passerby (Jul 10, 2008)

Pictures that failed to move human emotion are plain turn off, waste of time. We have two side of emotions, happiness and sadness. Where are the photos that make us smiles or sad? there are - but not many.

Few months back at the surgery I saw a photo in a magazine of an african woman standing with her little daughter in the front of their hut. They both face directly to the camera with no posing position whatsoever, stone cold look. The way they stand there as though because they were told to stand there. The expression that was captured in that photo was an outright gloomy expression. Than I read the story. She never married nor ever had/have any boyfriend, yet she bore a child as the result of rape by a government soldier. Now she have to work to feed herself and that child. There was no man around to help her struggle. She can't expect any man to come forward as a rape victim is also the untouchable.

I went to three cemeteries so far browsing every single tombstones. Those are one of the picture that invoke human emotion. Yet from those hundreds of graves in the grave yards I only took probably 20 photos.

Again, long time ago I saw a photo taken in Kashmir by an indian a freelance photographer in the film era. He captured an old fisherman rowening his tiny boat at the lake at sunset. Behind him was spectacular rainbow right above the hill. That photo was stunning and it was the kind of photo that inspires me to buy a camera. I still have not manage to produce even half of it in similarity, but maybe one day.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

"Where are the photos that make us smiles or sad?"

Almost all the shots on this site make me smile. 60 to 80%. So for me, because I enjoy the life of even a hover-fly or a weed I am smiling all the time. The same is true for me walking down the street too - no camera. I don't need amplified or extreme drama either sad or happy to enjoy life or photos of life. I think that needing such intensities in order to feel might be a result of the desensitized state that watching television and movies leaves us in.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 10, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Then you don't pay any federal income tax?  All that goes to paying the interest on gov. loans to buy guns - usually to kill brown people.



I don't follow you..??? Why wouldn't I pay federal income tax?  I'm not sure I understand anything you said in this paragraph.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 10, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> because I enjoy the life of even a hover-fly or a weed I am smiling all the time.


Do you ever get smiling cramps in your face?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2008)

*PENGU............*

nope, not yet







*DOLPHINS AND SEALIONS*
 
​








​*lights flashing, flagman waving, bells sounding.........*​


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I don't follow you..??? Why wouldn't I pay federal income tax?  I'm not sure I understand anything you said in this paragraph.



Well you seemed to be strongly opposed to the possession and use of firearms. Even restricting what state you live in based on your perception of that state's reputation concerning gun ownership and etc. That's OK if that's you're belief - especially if those beliefs are based on something besides collective opinion or feeling. I just wondered if you also protest the federal income tax. When you pay the federal income tax (which is actually an unconstitutional and illegal tax) you are paying the interest on the loans used to build and fuel the US military industrial complex. Because that's what the federal income tax is used for.  Basically you're buying guns and paying people to use them to expand an empire who's might is being used to establish communism (socialism, collectivism, nazism, stalinism,  fabianism call it what you like - actually most US officials call it fabianism in the USA) on a global scale and disenfranchise all nation-states of their sovereignty - soon including the USA itself. So I was just asking. 




C677T said:


> Do you ever get smiling cramps in your face?



 Hehehe... I mostly wear my smile in my heart though I am sometimes asked: "What are YOU smiling about??".


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 10, 2008)

Yikes, this was a pretty decent thread when it started out.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS IS NOT A POLITICAL FORUM. IT HAS BEEN ADDRESSED HERE RECENTLY AND THE OVERALL CONSENSUS WAS THAT POLITICAL VIEWS AND TOPICS ARE NOT A PART OF A PHOTOGRAPHY FORUM. *

*PLEASE LEAVE IT ALONE OR CONTINUE THIS DISCUSSION ELSEWHERE.*








didn't mean to yell


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, you guys!  Stop talking politics!


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *PENGU............*
> 
> nope, not yet
> 
> ...





*Baby Skunks and dung beatles*


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 10, 2008)

C677T said:


> Baby Skunks and dung *beatles*



*Horrifically imagining a statue of George Harrison made out of feces*

I think you meant, "beetle."  Usually I don't point out people's errors as I have many of my own, but this is too funny to pass up.  Sorry, but I just had to.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 11, 2008)

Kundalini, you are putting up a brave, brave fight.
Congratulations.
The way things are going here notwithstanding, though, means that the thread has probably long run its course. "icassell" has all the material he needs for the "most hateful photograph ever", and can still come here and read the lists again if need be, but I feel it can do without any further input. So I will close it here. It seems to be too difficult to keep it on track.


----------

